# DIY Lizzie Borden Costume Ideas



## AngelofDarkness (Jun 27, 2017)

I am really want to dress as Lizzie Borden for Halloween this year, but am not in the mood to spend $50 at Walmart that will ultimately end up getting ruined. I have seen several examples of people making their own version, and I feel that I should DIY too. I was wondering if you guys can give me any ideas on a costume (I can always buy props at Target and I can have a family friend do my makeup).


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

i love the costuming part of halloween, but generally i'm not great with ideas myself. i've found that pinterest is a great resource for this sort of thing (and for anything halloween-related really). show us the costume when you're done! there's never enough costume discussion here.


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Looking at that time period, I am was thinking of these types of style. I made a similar outfit to the black one above for my Mum a few years ago and we got a long skirt, blouse and waistcoat from our local charity/thrift store and dyed them black, leaving a white blouse underneath which we splattered in blood. I added some detail to the waistcoat using ribbon and made a small hat from cardboard wrapped in fabric. We got a a plastic axe from the pound store. If you wanted to be able to cover it all in blood, just go for lighter blouse and skirt


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Jun 27, 2017)

Sharonr3106 said:


> View attachment 421265
> View attachment 421273
> 
> 
> Looking at that time period, I am was thinking of these types of style. I made a similar outfit to the black one above for my Mum a few years ago and we got a long skirt, blouse and waistcoat from our local charity/thrift store and dyed them black, leaving a white blouse underneath which we splattered in blood. I added some detail to the waistcoat using ribbon and made a small hat from cardboard wrapped in fabric. We got a a plastic axe from the pound store. If you wanted to be able to cover it all in blood, just go for lighter blouse and skirt


Thanks for the ideas. I was thinking of the same idea but either using a cami as a corset or buying one from Hot Topic.


----------

